# Pt Mugu at night



## Dominantly (Dec 9, 2011)

It's been a while since I've posted here, so I thought I would put some of my newest captures up.

I took a drive down Pacific Coast highway just before sunset, to capture whatever caught my eye.


1.Some beach grass with some low horizon sun painting it, and a little intentional motion blur from the breeze.




2.Pt Mugu Beach with about a 4 min exposure at f/11.
The moon was really bright that night, which shows with that nice shadow under the lifeguard towers




3.Santa Monica Pier sign




4.The beach with 4min shutter






5. Some fun with the Pt Mugu rock and car trails


----------



## bazooka (Dec 9, 2011)

Cool shots.  I remember seeing your posts when I first started lurking here.  Welcome back!


----------



## ShtSr33L (Dec 10, 2011)

nice shots! :thumbup: what ISO settings did you use?


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks.ISO 200. No need to use a higher ISO with a long shutter and introduce any additional noise.


----------



## tsipma (Dec 10, 2011)

1)I love the colors, but not sure if I am just looking at all the grass, or if there is a focal point.  There is two pieces of grass coming out the top right corner behind the pink/purple that is quite distracting.

2)I have seen similar pictures with long exposures capturing the movement of the stars and I think they are great.  I am glad the moon was out and bright, it brings out some great blues for your shot.  What confuses me is am I supposed to be focusing on the movement of the stars or of the lifeguard stand?

3)Not sure I understand this one.  There is someone standing by a palm tree in front of a sign with a green blur across the shot.

4)This one I like the length of the beach and the shades of blue of the water.  Here I am comfortable with the movement of the stars compared to the first one.  I don't like the sign on the left side of the beach.  At first I thought it was a person, but after looking closer, it's just a sign in the middle of an empty beach.  I think this would be a more attractive shot if the beach was without the sign.

5)With the exception of the track that goes down and to the right as well as the 'No Left Turn' sign, this one would be my favorite.  Even though the rock is the majority of the photo, the blast of light from the road and the long track that goes from the top right into the rock really get my eye covering the entire shot.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 10, 2011)

lol Tsipma are you searching for my photos?

Interesting input, thanks. I will agree with you on that pesky (rip current) sign, a quick fix I have yet to fix.

On a side note, something there isn't a specific subject, but rather multiple things that are suppose to draw you in, and cause you to explore.


----------



## user3977 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow I used to live on the base there about 25 years ago..... Holy crap does that make me feel old. Great shots though. Reminds me of camping on the beach sleeping under the stars.


----------

